# Uber comes to North Korea



## TheNerdling (Mar 25, 2017)

__
http://instagr.am/p/BjKtxwUn08m/


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

TheNerdling said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BjKtxwUn08m/


That's Upyouruber driving.


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

TheNerdling said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BjKtxwUn08m/


&#128512;&#128512;&#128512;There are the heaven for them to wash the Money


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

It's a dead link now.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TheNerdling said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BjKtxwUn08m/


Interesting.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

No uber in Nk.
People with cars there are rich. 
There are not many cars in Nk


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> Interesting.
> View attachment 532341
> View attachment 532342


Funny not that funny Those streets looks like much better then NYC &#128512;


----------

